# Orijen Users: How much do you feed?



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I recently decided to feed Yeager twice a day instead of free feeding since he's older now. I feed him 1/4 cup of Orijen Puppy in the morning and another 1/4 cup in the evening. He gobbles them right up!! I'm super happy about it because he's a very picky eater, and used to not eat his food until very late at night. I wonder if he's eating more quickly now because he gets the schedule, or is he too hungry? He's about 5 lbs right now. 

Just wondering how much other Malt owners are feeding!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It would also depend on Yeager's treats or snacks & how many he gets during the day. Also his activity level, but he is probably pretty active!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Canada said:


> It would also depend on Yeager's treats or snacks & how many he gets during the day. Also his activity level, but he is probably pretty active!


Yea, he's pretty active  I give him a couple of the Zuke's mini peanut butter treats in the day, so I'd say it's not a lot.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

If it helps, I was feeding about the same ammount at that age.
Just under half cup a day, and was feeding 3 times a day.
(the reason mine didn't get the entire half cup was because of treats)
Allthough was feeding Acana mostly.

Now mine are getting fed twice a day with kibble and homecooked.
And treats & snacks in between.

One way to know, is to ask the vet when he/she examines Yeager next.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

We feed Bernie, who is now about 11 months old, 1/2 cup of Orijen in the morning and water throughout the day with about two treats per day, sometimes three on weekends after a run or a bath or a trip to the groomer. She's 4.6 lbs and has been since March.


----------

